# Average cost of Install



## leath213 (Aug 9, 2005)

What is the average cost of parts and installation of a 2 pump 4 dump setup, no frame wrap on a 66 chrysler with leaf spring setup in the rear and torsion bar setup in the front. I am looking into a couple of places but want to know the average cost I am looking at to price shops. 
By the way, I know you get what you pay for.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dont know what they charge, I do it myself.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

the 60's chrysler you can do two ways mini coils up front or accumulators.

up here in BC canada it woudl cost around $2500 for 2 pump 4 or 6 batt install


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

SHOULD BE SOMEWHERE BETWEEN 2200.00 AND 2500.00 INCLUDING THE KIT WITH 4 BATTERIES


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

On that car, w/ 4batts, we'd charge about $2500.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

damn i spent like 3500 for 2 pump 8 batts


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Y ask . You get what you payed for . This shit gets me plenty nights on the sofa.. :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Nov 24 2006, 08:56 PM~6631537
> *damn i spent like 3500 for 2 pump 8 batts
> *


oops!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i do the hydros around here,,,,,and i normally charge like 800-1000,,,just for a basic install......most of time i will have them order the kit,and get all the stuff they need,,,,then,,i do the install


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I charge 800 for a qaulity install


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Shit who dose installing here in Arknasas? :uh:


----------



## stereodude (Sep 21, 2006)

Anybody know of any shops in alberta?(canada)


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stereodude_@Nov 26 2006, 11:53 PM~6643196
> *Anybody know of any shops in alberta?(canada)
> *



i dont think there are any, im located in BC, Black magic distributor,


----------



## stereodude (Sep 21, 2006)

Well i might have to get a hold of u next summer or so, im lookin to get a 3 pump kit for my 1st gen s10 with leaf brackets. what would that run me shipped out to ab?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

We do install with two chrome pro hopper pumps six batteries for $2250 install :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

IN CHICAGO BASIC SETUP COST 3500 BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMz YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leath213_@Nov 22 2006, 04:42 PM~6620167
> *What is the average cost of parts and installation of a 2 pump 4 dump setup, no frame wrap on a 66 chrysler with leaf spring setup in the rear and torsion bar setup in the front. I am looking into a couple of places but want to know the average cost I am looking at to price shops.
> By the way, I know you get what you pay for.
> *


free 
do it ur self... thats the only way to do shit it isnt hard u just gotta weld id reccomend welding in a four link rear suspension and doing minicoils and pwoerballs for the front end...
then if somethign breaks u wont have to rely on some fuck to do ur lolo


----------



## RickyRickRock (May 25, 2017)

In the Bay Area ?? Good question


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

low4life86 said:


> free
> do it ur self... thats the only way to do shit it isnt hard u just gotta weld id reccomend welding in a four link rear suspension and doing minicoils and pwoerballs for the front end...
> then if somethign breaks u wont have to rely on some fuck to do ur lolo


A four link is a little more than beginner level install I'd say


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lone star do you install hydraulics I'm not against doin it myself but may just need help with the installation


----------

